# Pro Tips



## Sushibagel (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone since we now have a place to discuss our new device I thought I'd get us started with a tip/troubleshooting item I figured people may want to know.

I noticed at one point that my lockscreen shortcuts had stopped working yesterday. After trouble shooting it for a bit I found out that it wasn't working for some reason because I had accessibility enabled for Tasker on my device.

Just thought I'd share please feel free to post any other tips/tricks.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Some people don't know you can change the grid size.


----------



## nitrox101 (Oct 9, 2011)

In battery setting, there a box that turns your data off after an amount of time.

Sent from my HTC One using RootzWiki


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

When having WiFi calling enabled, it drops signal connection, then when turning WiFi off, it doesn't necessarily turn signal back on. Don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it does it on mine and my wife's. Have to turn airplane mode on then off to get it to reconnect. So I just leave WiFi calling off....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> When having WiFi calling enabled, it drops signal connection, then when turning WiFi off, it doesn't necessarily turn signal back on. Don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but it does it on mine and my wife's. Have to turn airplane mode on then off to get it to reconnect. So I just leave WiFi calling off....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


So if you leave Wifi calling enabled, it drops cell signal when swapping over from wifi to cellular? Or just when you turn wifi calling off? That's a feature that I actually would kind of use....


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

swrogers said:


> So if you leave Wifi calling enabled, it drops cell signal when swapping over from wifi to cellular? Or just when you turn wifi calling off? That's a feature that I actually would kind of use....


My re-creation......turn on WiFi on my phone, enable WiFi calling, and set to WiFi preferred.....about 15 seconds till it drops phone signal connection and runs purely on WiFi. Probably a power saving feature? I dunno....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------

